# need a head unit with an Optical Output



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking for something low budget, clean looking and prefer if it was USB and double din.

Priorities:

1) optical output
2) low budget
3) usb
4) clean and easy to use
5) double din

I have a pxa-h701 to take care of everything else, so I just need something clean and cheap.

any suggestions? thanks guys.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Low budget and optical? 

Doesn't exist. 

Your best bet would be to find something used to fit those criteria.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

used is ok, just need an idea of what i am looking for. I never see any manufactures list there head units with optical out..maybe its an omission?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't know if this is an exact fit... but a good seller.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/62717-anyone-interested-optical-setup.html


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Don't know if this is an exact fit... but a good seller.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/62717-anyone-interested-optical-setup.html


i believe that will only work with clarion processors. It is not a standard toslink.

thanks though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if you're using the h701, use an alpine deck. otherwise you'll have to buy the c701 controller to control volume when using the digital source. IMO, that's a pita.

cda- 7998, 7990, 7996
multimedia headunits (d300, d310, d105, d106, w200, w205, w505, etc)

can't think of any others... may be more, though.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> if you're using the h701, use an alpine deck. otherwise you'll have to buy the c701 controller to control volume when using the digital source. IMO, that's a pita.
> 
> cda- 7998, 7990, 7996
> multimedia headunits (d300, d310, d105, d106, w200, w205, w505, etc)
> ...


I have the controller. But I had no idea I cannot control the volume through the optical...is this the case for the rca inputs on the pxa as well?

do I need to use the ai-net cable in order to control volume on a digital source?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

to control digital volume you either need the c701 or you need a headunit that has both optical out and ai-net (alpine). The ai-net is how alpine gets by you being able to control the h701 digital volume without using the c701 controller... if you have ai-net on your headunit, you can control digital volume from it. 

for analog, it doesn't matter.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

well that just put a hat full of dogshit on my plans


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

why? just buy an alpine headunit and run with it, man. Or, use the c701 for volume control.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> why? just buy an alpine headunit and run with it, man. Or, use the c701 for volume control.


I dont see any alpine units with an optical output, not in the affordable range anyways.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what's 'affordable'.

some of the ones I listed might work. I know there are a few others. maybe someone here can chime in.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

just posted this elsewhere. It's not *exactly* what you're looking for but they go for $175 on ebay and has both optical and coax out
VDVD-200 Soundstream


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

minibox said:


> just posted this elsewhere. It's not *exactly* what you're looking for but they go for $175 on ebay and has both optical and coax out
> VDVD-200 Soundstream


WOW

thats kinda neat, I like it actually.

only issue is that it wouldnt be easy to use, I dont see very many buttons on the unit


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

[url=http://gizmodo.com/5301365/logitechs-squeezebox-touch-is-coming-with-touchscreen]Logitech's Squeezebox Touch is Coming (With Touchscreen) - Logitech Squeezebox - Gizmodo[/URL]

Dunno how it will do in a high heat environment though.

http://www.slashgear.com/logitech-squeezebox-touch-tipped-updates-to-boom-duet-2447806/


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

minibox said:


> just posted this elsewhere. It's not *exactly* what you're looking for but they go for $175 on ebay and has both optical and coax out
> VDVD-200 Soundstream


You now that's not a bad idea. Buy yourself a 7" screen or any size to will fit your dash or any where else and the Soundstream VDVD-200 digital output/s and use a processor like the H701 or a BitOne.1 and your pretty much into high-end sound. As long as the VDVD-200 is a quality and reliable unit this would be a pretty nice set for play justs about anything you want. HMMMMM, not bad not bad at all.


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

Mooble said:


> Low budget and optical?
> Doesn't exist.
> Your best bet would be to find something used to fit those criteria.


Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD In-Dash Double-Din DVD Multimedia AV Receiver
Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD In-Dash Double-Din DVD Multimedia AV Receiver - AVHP3100DVD










I've seen people get these for as little as $276.00 on ebay.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Why not just get a W200 and be done with it? It doesn't have USB but it does everything else you need it to including optical out designed to feed the H701. Sell your C701 controller, buy a W200 for ~$300 shipped used, minus what you make from the controller should cost you somewhere around $180 net. Then pick up a fullspeed iPod cable for $20 and you're good to go (unless you want USB connection for another device).


----------



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

Alpine DVA 9860 and DVA 9861 have optical out and can control the H701. They come up for sale used here and on Ebay. I have a 9860 and it is not top of the line but good enough for my needs. It plays MP3s and DVD Audio in addition to standard CDs and DVDs. The 9861 is a higher end unit but I have no experience with it. The biggest down side to these Alpine units is that the faceplates and controls do not have the quality feel the older generations had. There has definitely been some cost cutting on these units but they still sound pretty good when paired with good processors and amps. 

There is or recently was a DVA 9861 for sale on this forum. You might try searching for it.


----------



## rmorrisjr (Jun 6, 2009)

I have this Pioneer unit and I love it.


----------



## nvnighthawk (Nov 29, 2009)

what do you consider affordable, If you got the middle of the system (not cheap) pxa-h701 buy as suggested buy a used alpine AINET. Do you want dvd then get an IVA-D300,310 for touchscreen control or D900 if you got the RUX and you'll get awesome picture but no cd-r or cd-rw. Don't pay more than $300us, if you can do better go for it older stuff rocks nothing beats alpine quality/price on older gear. Alpine has led the way before most here were born that is if you got yer left nut to give at new prices.

Hope you find something, try EBAY, Good Luck


----------



## nvnighthawk (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Pioneer DEH P7000BT, cost me $220 new highly recommended


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

JVC AVX720 or 820. Both have toslink output


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

8675309 said:


> JVC AVX720 or 820. Both have toslink output


Yep. I had the 720 and BitOne. Since you have the controller, it should work for you, but not sure if you will have to run an analog signal like with the BitOne.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------

